# What is fine art?



## marshal (Dec 7, 2013)

Many different forms of art you can find in the market and as an onlooker I always used to just praise the paintings which actually grabbed my attention for long. Lately got to know that there numerous forms of art when I went to Buy Indian art paintings online - Contemporary, Modern and fine art. How is fine art different from other forms of art?


----------



## daniellemorrison (Dec 23, 2013)

Painting and sculptures that are created to be looked at beautiful or interesting, that is called fine art.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

First of all, i would suggest you see the actual work before spending your hard earned money on any kind of art!
Look at it - think about it -digest it then make a decision.
Said with a smile!


----------

